# Kategorie 3 mit 2 normalen Steuerungen erreichbar?



## woipadina (12 September 2011)

Hallo,
wir arbeiten bei mir im Betrieb mit robusten Mobilsteuerungen, die in C programmiert werden. Davon sind für die normalen Steuerfunktionen der Arbeitsmaschine schon zwei davon verbaut. Es handelt sich um keine speziellen Safety-Steuerungen!

Kann ich nun Sicherheitskategorie 3 nach EN13849 für eine Sicherheitsabschaltung erreichen, indem ich an jede Steuerung einen Sensor und einen Aktor anschließe, und in den Steuerungen derselbe Code vorhanden ist. 
Die Aktoren (Hydraulikventile) würde ich auf ihre Funktion überwachen. 
Die beiden Steuerungen sind mittels CAN-Bus verbunden, sodass sich die Sensorwerte vergleichen lassen, um einen sensorseitigen Fehler zu erkennen. Die Ansteuerwerte der Steuerung für die Ventile könnte auch per CAN-Bus verglichen werden, womit festgestellt werden kann, ob eine Steuerung Müll rechnet.
Was aber vielleicht nicht erkannt wird, ist welcher der beiden Sensoren falsch liegt, oder welche der beiden Steuerungen falsch rechnet, da ja nur die Werte miteinander verglichen werden.

Sobald eine der beiden Steuerungen irgendeinen Fehler erkennt, wird natürlich abgeschalten.

Wenn ich die Norm richtig verstanden habe, erreiche ich Einfehlersicherheit, und somit Kategorie 3. Müssen die Steuergeräte irgend ein SIL Zertifikat aufweisen? Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da die Einfehlersicherheit ja auch ohne SIL zu jeder Zeit gegeben ist. Der MTTFd und DC-Wert der Steuerung sollte doch für eine Berechnung des PL (in unserem Fall PL d) genügen, oder?
Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Safety (12 September 2011)

Hallo,
in der Regel nicht machbar.
Lese dazu bitte den Anhang, dies ist auch meine Meinung!


----------



## woipadina (12 September 2011)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort!

Heißt das dann, dass man mit einer "normalen" Steuerung grundsätzlich jegliche Art von Sicherheitsfunktion nicht realisieren kann? Wie sieht es denn bei Kategorie 1 aus? Kann eine Steuerung bewährt sein?

Jetzt führe ich unseren Fall weiter:
Unsere bereits eingesetzte Steuerung erfüllt laut Hersteller SIL2 / PL d, 
ABER man muss dazu nach dem Sicherheitshandbuch des Herstellers programmieren, was wir aber wenn es nur irgendwie geht, vermeiden wollen, da es für uns Aufwand bedeutet. Außerdem gilt SIL2 nur für die I/O vom Mainboard der Steuerung.

Die SIL2-Auszeichnung spricht aber doch im Grunde für die Steuerung, da sowas ja eine x-beliebige, ich sag mal "Schrott-Steuerung" nicht bekommt.

Wir würden hardwareseitig dann I/O vom Mainboard verwenden, nur softwareseitig wollen würden wir gerne um die Programmierrichtlinien des Herstellers herumkommen.


----------



## jora (12 September 2011)

woipadina schrieb:


> Wir würden hardwareseitig dann I/O vom Mainboard verwenden, nur softwareseitig wollen würden wir gerne um die Programmierrichtlinien des Herstellers herumkommen.



Hi,

naja, du hast auch konkrete Programmiervorgaben in der 13849. Ich nimm mal an, das du vergleichbare Regeln vom Hersteller in dem seinen Richtlinien vorgegeben bekommst. 
Schau mal in der ISO 13849-1 ab 4.6.1 an, was die Norm fordert.

Gruß


----------



## Safety (12 September 2011)

Hallo, 
bist Du dir sicher das der Hersteller einen SIL2 und oder PLd angiebt und auch eine Entsprechende Zertifizierung hat? Gibt er eventuell einen SIL für die Prozesstechnik an?
Was nützen Dir die Angaben wenn keine Daten für die CPU vorhanden sind und die Problematik der Systematischen Ausfälle sind immer noch vorhanden, da  ein Fehler in der Embedded Software zu einem total Ausfall führen kann.  Und in der Realität muss man sowas einer Baumusterprüfung unterziehen.
Es handelt sich dann um ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL. 
Also ich rate euch davon ab, es ist ein erheblicher Aufwand eine  eine SRESW zuschreiben. Bei Dir bedeutete dies schon Richtung 61508 zugehen und dieser Aufwand ist erheblich.
Ohne die vielen Fragezeichen die noch bleiben. Es gibt doch schon sehr günstige Systeme warum dann den Aufwand, wenn es überhaupt möglich ist mit dem von euch benutzten System.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

Ich kenne keine Lösung, bei der das jemand versucht hätte. Entweder man greift auf käufliche Sicherheitslösungen zurück oder es sind wie z.b. bei mir bekannten Laserbeschriftungsgeräten on-board-Sicherheitslösungen, die aber anhand der Einzel-Elektronikkomponenten durchgerechnet sind und eine BG-Zulassung haben. So was ist bei Großserien ggf. wirtschaftlicher. Wenn Du zwei SPS verschiedener Hersteller (wegen Ausfällen gemeinsamer Ursachen) parallel rechnen lässt, kannst Du sicher Kat. 3 ereichen (= Einfehlersicherheit, Testung), kaum aber den nach ISO 13849 erforderlichen Zuverlässigkeitsnachweis erbringen. Die Kosten der Sicherheitstechnik werden von den Aktoren und Programmierkosten + Intstallationsaufwand bestimmt. Wenn Du den berechnest, lässt Du schnell die Finger davon .


----------

